# Melbourne & Ballarat... in 4 days



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

MELBOURNE!

Melbourne holds many surprises. It is a city with unique charm and has the most elaborate Victorian architecture of all Australian cities.


Heritage Buildings
Set 1


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Terrific pics , Shyaman ! 
Looking forward to more


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Beautiful photos of Melbourne! That is some very elaborate architecture - very Byzantine in style, similar to northern British cities.


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

^^ neo-byzantine, neo-renaissance, neo-mannerist, neo-gothic, all the 'neo-styles' are represented in this wonderful city...and more. Looking forward to Ballarat also. Great job shyaman :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice shots from Melbourne :cheers:


----------



## Conor (Aug 9, 2009)

Lovely! Melbourne is very underrated on the world scene. I can never decide whether I prefer Melbourne or Sydney.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Thanks guys.

More to come.


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Conor said:


> Lovely! Melbourne is very underrated on the world scene. I can never decide whether I prefer Melbourne or Sydney.


 Melbourne is hardly underrated on the world scene. It is well known as one of the world's most livable cities, always rated highly (often at number one), and it is a major destination for migrants and visitors alike. As for preferences, both Sydney and Melbourne have their pros and cons, and their differences allows for variety and choice that Australia has to offer. One thing for sure, they're both attractive cities with their own distinct character and appeal.


----------



## Conor (Aug 9, 2009)

skymantle said:


> Melbourne is hardly underrated on the world scene. It is well known as one of the world's most livable cities, always rated highly (often at number one), and it is a major destination for migrants and visitors alike. As for preferences, both Sydney and Melbourne have their pros and cons, and their differences allows for variety and choice that Australia has to offer. One thing for sure, they're both attractive cities with their own distinct character and appeal.


I didn't mean underrated in general, I meant architecturally.


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Even architecturally it is well-known for its progressiveness and innovation. 

As a Brit or Irish, you should be aware of this more than others as your media has covered this topic for years now. 
http://deezine4life.blogspot.com.au/2011/02/melbourne-dreamspaces.html


----------



## Conor (Aug 9, 2009)

As beautiful as Melbourne is, I still don't think the average Brit/Irish on the street would realise Melbourne had so many grand, stunning buildings- many of which would rival London or Liverpool or Glasgow.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*MELBOURNE HIGHRISES*

SET 1


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

The best of both worlds.

Melbourne looks fabulous.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

^^ So true.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*MELBOURNE HIGHRISES
Set 2*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*MELBOURNE HERITAGE BUILDINGS
Set 2*

Queen Victoria Market is Melbourne's main fresh produce and general goods market. Originally the site of Melbourne General Cemetery in 1837, it was partly converted into a market in 1877. In 1917, an act of Parliament granted the removal of 10,000 remains and the cemetery was razed.

Today, the complex, occupying 7 hectares and with about 1000 stalls, attracts 130,000 visitors per week.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## Jaborandi (Nov 19, 2006)

Melbourne is truly stunning. I was amazed at the amount of Art Deco architecture I have seen on my visits there. I really envy my rellies wot live there.

I'm so looking forward to glorious Ballarat. Hopefully you can do magnificent Bendigo one day!


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Great new pics


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Jaborandi said:


> Melbourne is truly stunning. I was amazed at the amount of Art Deco architecture I have seen on my visits there. I really envy my rellies wot live there.
> 
> I'm so looking forward to glorious Ballarat. Hopefully you can do magnificent Bendigo one day!


Ballarat will be on the last part of this thread.  I have heard about Bendigo but did not have the chance to got there. 




Student4life said:


> Great new pics


Thanks.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*ST. PATRICK'S CATHEDRAL*

St. Patrick's Cathedral, the seat of Melbourne's Catholic faith, is one of the best examples of Gothic Revival church architecture. It was constructed between 1858 and 1897, with its impressive spires completed in 1937. Though smaller, the church has a striking resemblance to Sydney's St. Marys Cathedral.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*ST. PAUL'S CATHEDRAL*

St. Paul's Cathedral was built in 1866 to replace a far smaller church of the same name on the site. The cathedral has a peal of 13 bells - a rarity outside the British Isles.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

There are many outstanding internal features, including the altar screen made in Italy from marble and alabaster inset with glass mosaics. The organ, made by TC Lewis & Co.of London, is the best surviving work of this great organ builder.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Some random churches along the way...


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Nice pics . Looks like you had perfect weather for your visit


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

^^ Yes, it was sunny most of the time but there were cloudy periods as well in the afternoons.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*MELBOURNE's SOUTHBANK*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The building closed as a post office in 1993 and after many setbacks, including a fire in 2001, it opened as a shopping complex in 2004.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Benonie said:


> Wow! Melbourne looks like a great place. A lot of classical buildings over there! I love the old train station. Gorgeous!





christos-greece said:


> Amazing and very nice updates from Melbourne, shyaman


Great city, Melbourne is!


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*DOCKLANDS*

Due for completion by 2020, Docklands is made up of 200 hectares of land and water, seven kilometres of waterfront, and the nine distinct precincts and is celebrated for its urban art, heritage, culture and entertainment.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*CHINATOWN*

Established in and around Little Bourke Street in 1854 during Victoria's gold rush, Melbourne Chinatown is the oldest continuous Chinese settlement in Australia and is the focus of the city's Chinese culture.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

So many great photos from a great city. Thanks for sharing, mate :cheers:


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

^^ My pleasure.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*MELBOURNE HERITAGE BUILDINGS*
SET 3


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Terrific pics !


shyaman said:


>


This building looks awesome :colgate:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Melbourne looks fab! The Chinatown area looks especially vibrant.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks for sharing, shayaman. Great pictures, and you capture the essence of Melbourne very well!


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Student4life said:


> Terrific pics !
> 
> 
> This building looks awesome :colgate:


Love it too.




openlyJane said:


> Melbourne looks fab! The Chinatown area looks especially vibrant.


Melbourne's Chinatown was vibrant especially during this year Chinese New Year celebration.




Dimethyltryptamine said:


> Thanks for sharing, shayaman. Great pictures, and you capture the essence of Melbourne very well!


Thanks.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*MELBOURNE MUSEUM*

Having opened in 2001, Melbourne Museum is one of the newest in the city. Housed in an ultra-modern facility in verdant Carlton Gardens, it has exhibits over six levels, half of which are below ground level. Diverse displays offer insights into science, technology, the environment, the human mind and body, Australian society and indigenous cultures.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*ROYAL EXHIBITION BUILDING*

Adjacent to the Melbourne Museum is the Royal Exhibition Building, offering an interesting 19th century counterpoint to the Museum's modern architecture. The exhibition building was built for the 1880 International Exhibition and is one of the few remaining structures from the 19th century world fairs. It was design by Joseph Reed, whose works can be found throughout Melbourne.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*FITZROY*

Melbourne's bohemian and artistic centre, Fitzroy is a visual feast. 

Fitzroy was the natural choice for a post 1960s populace of students and other bohemian characters, who took advantage of the area's cheap postwar Housing Commission properties, unwanted by wealthier Melburnians. Despite some recent gentrification, Fitzroy's main strip, Brunswick Street, maintains an alternative air and a cosmopolitan street life.

Today, Brunswick Street is a mix of cafes, restaurants and trendy shops.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*MELBOURNE'S LANEWAYS*

Creating diversions amongst the city's neat grid pattern, Melbourne's laneways uncover hidden treasures - tiny eateries, heritage-laden facades, one-off shops and bars, and centres of creativity in artist-run spaces.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

A great variety of interesting buildings.

I love the exhibition centre.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*MODERN MELBOURNE*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

I love everything about Melbourne . Great pics :colgate:


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

^^ Thanks.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*THE BLOCK ARCADE*

Built between 1891 and 1893, with period details including a mosaic floor and a central dome, Melbourne's most opulent arcade was named after the promenade taken by fashionable society in the 1890s. Known as "doing the block", the walk involved strolling down Collins Street between Elizabeth and Swanson streets.

The arcade was restored in 1988. It still includes the Hopetoun Tea-rooms, which have been in place since the structure was opened.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*ROYAL ARCADE*

Royal Arcade is Melbourne's oldest surviving arcade. It is part of a network of lanes and arcades which sprang up to divide the big blocks of the city grid into smaller segments. The network was designed in 1837 by the government surveyor, Robert Hoddle.

The original arcade was built in 1869 and designed by Charles Webb. An annexe was added in 1908.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The arcade's most famous inhabitants are statues of Gog and Magog, mythical representations of the conflict between the ancient Britons and the Trojans. They are modelled on identical figures in London's Guildhall. Between them is Gaunt's Clock, crafted by an original tenant of the arcade, Thomas Gaunt.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*THE OLD & NEW... IN HARMONY*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Beautiful !


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*YARRA RIVER*

The Yarra River winds for 240 km from its source in Baw Baw National Park to the coast. The river has always been vital to Melbourne, not just as its major natural feature, but also in early settlement days as its gateway to the rest of the world.

Today, the Yarra is a symbol of the boundary between north and south Melbourne. Since the 1980s, the rejuvenation of the central section of the river has given the south bank an important focus. The river is also used for sports: rowers in training are a daily sight and cycle trails run along much of the river.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Federation Square's architectural highlight is the geometric design of the Atrium building, a covered public space.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The Ian Potter Centre - NGV: Australia, an offshoot of the National Gallery of Victoria, is the world's first major gallery dedicated exclusively to the display of Australian art.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Awesome and very nice; keep up the good work shyaman


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The Australian Centre for the Moving Image (ACMI) celebrates images on multi-media and film.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*TRAMS, TRAMS, TRAMS!*

Melbourne's famous electric tram network covers 240 km, reaching many of the city's attractions. Stops are located on central islands within the CBD area, and by the roadside in suburban areas.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Using historical W class trams, the free City Circle trams travels the perimeter of the central business district in a circular route passing many major attractions.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

The trams look great . Very nice pics , Shyaman


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Excellent sunny pics of Melbourne. The old trams in particular looks wonderful.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Student4life said:


> The trams look great . Very nice pics , Shyaman





Bristol Mike said:


> Excellent sunny pics of Melbourne. The old trams in particular looks wonderful.


Thanks guys.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

RANDOM SHOTS

Australia Day air show


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Lygon Street, Melbourne's Little Italy


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Greek Quarter at Lonsdale Street


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Horse drawn carriages for tourists


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

AUSTRALIA OPEN 2012, ROD LAVER ARENA


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

This photothread is great. Keep em coming! :cheers:


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Great pics


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great pictures of lovely Melbourne. I love the trams.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

skymantle said:


> This photothread is great. Keep em coming! :cheers:





Student4life said:


> Great pics





openlyJane said:


> Great pictures of lovely Melbourne. I love the trams.


Thanks guys.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*EUREKA!*

The 92-storey Eureka Tower is Melbourne's tallest building at 300m high and is currently the world's tallest residential building. 





















Two 300,000 litre water tanks on level 90 & 91 prevent any excess swaying


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The top of the tower can flex up to 600mm in high winds.











The glass on Eureka's top 10 levels is 24 carat gold plated


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Eureka's white horizontal lines represent the linear line markings on a surveyors measuring staff











Eureka used 110,000 tonnes of concrete and weighs 200,000 tonnes


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

3,680 stairs - 52,000 square metres of windows











The lifts travel at more than 9 metres per second making them the fastest in the Southern Hemisphere


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Located on the 88th floor, Skydeck 88 is the highest public vantage point in the Southern Hemisphere.


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

These pics of Eureka tower by the firm Fender Katsalidis are amongst the best I've ever seen. I've been to the skydeck of this tower and the views are indeed breath-taking. Greek-Australian architect Nonda Katsalidis is recognised as one of the most prominient architects in Melbourne and Australia, having also collaboratively designed World tower in Sydney, the tallest building in that city. Katsalidis has been working feverishly in Asia as of late and the signature architect's wiork is much sort after both home and abroad. Multimillionaire David Walsh who established MONA, the museum of old and new art in Tasmania prefers Katsalidis designs over Frank Gehry, having this to say:


> Even on a world scale, MONA is an audacious undertaking, architecturally and philosophically. The museum, by the Melbourne architect Nonda Katsalidis, is an engineering feat, three levels underground, carved into the sandstone cliffs of Berriedale Peninsula. Some commentators have lauded it as the Bilbao of the south, but that is a label Walsh abhors
> 
> ''Yeah, I've got to say that gives me the shits,'' he says. ''I don't like the Bilbao of the north at all … It's just a bloody architectural masturbation: 'How good am I? How good am I?' It's like a dog barking. All [Frank] Gehry's buildings are the same. All Nonda's buildings are different because he's actually trying to solve a problem.''
> 
> Read more: http://www.smh.com.au/entertainment...on-its-head-20110114-19r9o.html#ixzz1nd8n8EN9


Katsalidis along with many other notable Greek-Australians in Melbourne and elsewhere in Australia, including Andrew Demetriou the CEO of Australian Rules Football are a reflection of the prosperous Greek-ancestry community of Australia, whose parents and grand-parents came with nothing to the antipodes, with many of their children having climbed and reached the top of every sector of Australian society.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

^^ Thanks for appreciating, and the additional information @skymantle.


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Wonderful pics of Eureka , Shyaman


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

^^ Thanks.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*MELBOURNE IN 360º*

From Skydeck 88 (on the 88th floor) of Eureka Tower, Melbourne's tallest building, is an awe inspiring view like no other - an unforgettable panorama of the city and beyond.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*BALLARAT*

SET 1


In 1851, the cry of "Gold!" shattered the tranquility of this pleasant, pastoral district. Within months, tent cities covered the hills and thousands of people were pouring in from around the world, eager to make their fortune. While there were spectacular finds, the sustainable prosperity was accrued to traders, farmers and other modest industries, and Ballarat grew in proportion to their growing wealth.

The gold rush petered out in the late 1870s. However, the two decades of wealth can still be seen in the lavish buildings, broad streets, ornate statuary, and grand gardens. Today, Ballarat is Victoria's largest inland city.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The wealth of gold fields attracted a range of people, among them the educated and well travelled. Lydiard Street reflects their influence as a well-proportioned streetscape, boasting buildings of exemplary quality and design.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Great pictures as usual! And very nice new ones of Ballarat.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

TO BE CONTINUED...


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Bristol Mike said:


> Great pictures as usual! And very nice new ones of Ballarat.



Thanks mate.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

It has the feeling of a frontier town - you can sense wilderness and wide open spaces beyond it?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great and very nice photos from Melbourne once again :cheers:


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

TO BE CONTINUED...


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*SOVEREIGN HILL*
[Set 2 of 5]


Sovereign Hill represents conditions on Ballarat's early goldfields covering 25 hectares of a former gold mining site . This outdoor museum tells the story of Ballarat's first, fabulous gold rush decade following the discovery of gold in 1851.


Red Hill Mine tour


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

$140,000 Gold Pour


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Bowling Saloon


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ That is Ballarat? Looks really very nice town


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

That's Sovereign Hill christos, a living museum found in Ballarat. It represents the city's gold rush era in the 1850s.

My photos of the current city of Ballarat is a couple of pages back.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*SOVEREIGN HILL*
[Set 3 of 5]

No Wild West movie set was ever this genuine. Generations of visitors have ventured back into time at Sovereign Hill, essentially an open-air museum replicating the Ballarat gold fields as they were in the 1850s. But what sets it apart is that it was built directly over the site of one of its richest mines. You can pan for gold and hope for the riches, ride in a Cobb and Co coach and imagine being help up by the busrangers, and wander through colonial buildings and soak up the 'live' atmosphere of a bygone era.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------

